# cstm. oerstedii



## maitaman (Jul 5, 2012)

this is the variety I´ve named "cdm".
_Oerstedii_ was placed in _maculatum_ which was them placed in _viridiflavum_ which was then placed in _integerinum_.
gimme a break!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 5, 2012)

_We're not done yet!_ - Taxologist motto! :evil:


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 7, 2012)

NYEric said:


> _We're not done yet!_ - Taxologist motto! :evil:



:rollhappy: But so true!

Nice dark flower!


----------



## W. Beetus (Jul 8, 2012)

Great color!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jul 10, 2012)

Beautiful 
I will get into these soon!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## maitaman (Jul 11, 2012)

There´s a voodoo story about _Ctsm. viridiflavum_ here (it´s used in medicine by the Ngobe Bugle Indios). I built a story around it for the Clint Faraday series. I used a picture of _Ctsm. viridiflavum_ on the front cover and this on the back. It´s one of the few orchids used in folk medicine. The form really shows how the voodoo legends came about. It does look like a man wearing a Druid hood and gown.
This one I like because it has a lot of red in it. Most are a chocolate brown. Now that they´re crossing Ctsm with Cym, I´d love to see this one crossed on a red Cym!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 11, 2012)

Oh yes, I see the hooded figure.


----------

